# Milan: signing 5-6 maggio e stadio tutto rossonero o Sesto?



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.

E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.

*Tuttosport* riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo *stadio a Sesto.

Secondo Il Giornale il Milan potrebbe anche decidere di ristrutturare sAn Siro come fatto dal Real col Bernabeu.*


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.


Metterlo in culo a Sala e l'Inter in un colpo solo non avrebbe prezzo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.


Sarebbe un sogno, ma dubito avverrà mai davvero.


----------



## Prealpi (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.


Sembra un progetto che nasce con i migliori auspici


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.


Troppo bello per essere vero. Non mi fido in questi giorni hanno dato prova di scrittura creativa,.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.



Se sono arabi degni di questo nome, per capire se spenderanno o meno la questione stadio sarà fondamentale. Se vorranno uno stadio solo per il Milan, vorrà dire che saranno quelli pieni di soldi, se invece vorranno ancora fare la condivisione con le zecche sfinteriste, avremmo preso gli arabi barboni.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.


mi permetto una piccola riflessione sui giornalisti e sui media

quando ci fu il passaggio ai cinesi ci furono tonnellate di giornalisti che dicevano che c'era qualcosa che non andava...che il closing sarebbe slittato...che i cinesi non erano solidi...molti anche in modo piuttosto duro

a fronte della massa c'era qualche giornalista (o pseudo tale) "illuminato" (secondo alcuni) che invece diceva il contrario...e per molti era una sorta di complotto mediatico anti-milan e che solo i pochi illuminati sapevano la verità

abbiamo visto come andò...purtroppo la stragrande maggioranza dei media aveva ragione...il closing durò una vità e di chiaro ci fu poco anche dopo

Adesso invece va tutto diverso...tutti dicono che l'affare si farà..che i compratori "esistono" e sono solidi ecc...perchè probabilmente e grazie a Dio è cosi..

la morale? non buttiamo subito m...se non dicono quello che ci piacerebbe sentire...non facciamo i paranoici con sindrome da accerchiamento..e soprattutto non autoilludiamoci quando le evidenze sono tutte contro

qualcuno dirà: perchè senti l'esigenza di dire sta cosa? perchè ricordo tutti i perculamenti non solo ai media ma anche a chi credeva ai media e poco alla bontà di quella operazione...

giusto un piccolo sassolino che ci tenevo a togliermi...


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

*Tuttosport riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo stadio a Sesto.*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> *Tuttosport* riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo *stadio a Sesto.*



Beh, a questo punto è così: o si manda a quel paese l'Inter (e sarebbe la cosa più giusta) o si va a Sesto.


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se sono arabi degni di questo nome, per capire se spenderanno o meno la questione stadio sarà fondamentale. Se vorranno uno stadio solo per il Milan, vorrà dire che saranno quelli pieni di soldi, se invece vorranno ancora fare la condivisione con le zecche sfinteriste, avremmo preso gli arabi barboni.


Se sarà più redditizio fare lo stadio in comune, faranno lo stadio in comune.
Se sarà più redditizio fare lo stadio da soli, faranno lo stadio da soli.
A prescindere se siano poveri o ricchi.

Di certo non spenderanno di più per guadagnare meno solo per lo sfizio di avere una casa tutta e solo nostra.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> *Tuttosport* riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo *stadio a Sesto.*


mi faccio un altro anno di Salame e Messias se mi mettono nero su bianco lo stadio senza Inda e la data inizio lavori


----------



## GP7 (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> *Tuttosport* riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo *stadio a Sesto.*


Non so voi ma io sarei disposto a rinunciare allo scudetto pur di avere uno stadio nuovo tutto nostro.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...



Leggete


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


L'inter oggi è in condizioni di costruire lo stadio??
Parliamoci chiaro.

Fossimo stati noi nelle condizioni dell'inter ci avrebbero dato dei pezzenti, falliti, indebitati.
Festa e Bellinazzo dove sono?
E report?
E gravina?

Ma perchè nessuno parla della scadenza nerazzurra datata 31-12-2022??


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io sarei disposto a rinunciare allo scudetto pur di avere uno stadio nuovo tutto nostro.


Io invece voglio scudetto e stadio nostro da 70 Mila posti. Mangiamo mrd da 10 anni eppure copriamo anche il settore ospiti. Segno che il Milan è qualcosa che fa parte del DNA di ognuno di noi,ed è per questo che una volta risalita la china saremo noi a riportare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie in Italia.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter oggi è in condizioni di costruire lo stadio??
> Parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> Fossimo stati noi nelle condizioni dell'inter ci avrebbero dato dei pezzenti, falliti, indebitati.
> ...


Hanno quel "peso al palazzo " (pazzesco che in Italia, calcio e non, ci siano sempre queste dinamiche) in virtù del quale è tutto ridimensionato, gestito nel modo a loro più congeniale, ridimensionato. Avete letto quell'articolo dell'altro ieri riguardo la gestione migliore dei rapporti con gli arbitri che avrebbero marotta e inzaghi rispetto a pioli e maldini??? Li hanno definiti migliori in quanto a stile e correttezza. Ecco, in questa faziosità, indecenza e falsità è racchiuso tutto il concetto che voglio esprimere.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


Come ampiamente previsto la questione stadio diventa una storia infinita.

Nella migliore delle ipotesi, lo vedranno i nostri nipoti. Nella piu realistica, giocheremo in eterno a San Siro.

Poi se miracolosamente qualcosa si sbloccherà davvero, saro sorpreso. Se addirittura riusciro ad essere ancora in piedi, facciamo under 90 anni, mi faro regalare una partita nel nuovo stadio


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


La società potrà anche volere uno stadio solo per noi, ma tra progetto varie menate e la posa della prima pietra arriviamo al 2030 minimo.. ci porterò mio figlio all'inaugurazione


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Hanno quel "peso al palazzo " (pazzesco che in Italia, calcio e non, ci siano sempre queste dinamiche) in virtù del quale è tutto ridimensionato, gestito nel modo a loro più congeniale, ridimensionato. Avete letto quell'articolo dell'altro ieri riguardo la gestione migliore dei rapporti con gli arbitri che avrebbero marotta e inzaghi rispetto a pioli e maldini??? Li hanno definiti migliori in quanto a stile e correttezza. Ecco, in questa faziosità, indecenza e falsità è racchiuso tutto il concetto che voglio esprimere.


Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma a me pare evidente che il filo conduttore di tutto ha un nome ed è quello di Marotta. Fino a qualche anno fa era la Juve che poteva muovere i fili ora tutto è spostato sull'altra sponda di Milano. È il nuovo Moggi, più furbo di Lucianone ed è quella la preoccupazione poi grande per questo finale di Campionato. Purtroppo da questo punto di vista siamo troppo deboli.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma a me pare evidente che il filo conduttore di tutto ha un nome ed è quello di Marotta. Fino a qualche anno fa era la Juve che poteva muovere i fili ora tutto è spostato sull'altra sponda di Milano. È il nuovo Moggi, più furbo di Lucianone ed è quella la preoccupazione poi grande per questo finale di Campionato. Purtroppo da questo punto di vista siamo troppo deboli.


E' ovviamente e tristemente così. Non c'è alcun dubbio a riguardo. Vero, noi da questo punto di vista siamo indietro e ne paghiamo le conseguenze. Loro non avrebbero mai permesso di subire quello che abbiamo subito noi, mai nella vita . Ed è verissimo che tutto questo abbia in mome Marotta. D'altronde si stanno juventinizzando , e da quelle parti, se non ricordo male, "vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A qualsiasi prezzo, il fine giustifica i mezzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Hanno quel "peso al palazzo " (pazzesco che in Italia, calcio e non, ci siano sempre queste dinamiche) in virtù del quale è tutto ridimensionato, gestito nel modo a loro più congeniale, ridimensionato. Avete letto quell'articolo dell'altro ieri riguardo la gestione migliore dei rapporti con gli arbitri che avrebbero marotta e inzaghi rispetto a pioli e maldini??? Li hanno definiti migliori in quanto a stile e correttezza. Ecco, in questa faziosità, indecenza e falsità è racchiuso tutto il concetto che voglio esprimere.


Hanno già insabbiato tutto.
Questo paese merita le peggiori cose.

Da un anno che prendiamo schiaffi in faccia e membri dietro da tutti e non proferiamo parola.
Auguro ogni male a questo club di delinquenti.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


SI SI, la ristrutturazione di S.Siro.... me lo immagino il Milan stellare della proprietà araba giocare un paio di stagioni al Vismara.
    

Stadio da *SOLI *a Sesto prima di subito e pronto in un paio di anni... e i dirimpettai a rosicare...........

Alardhi cuore rossonero!


----------



## diavolo (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


Facciamo lo stadio tutto per noi, poi lo possono chiamare anche "Visit Barhain Arena". Questa è una ghiotta occasione per scavare un solco con gli indaisti e lasciarli coi loro debiti e in affitto a San Siro. In questo momento non hanno la forza economica di farsi un loro stadio altrove e se in futuro volessero ristrutturare San Siro sarebbero comunque costretti ad andare a giocare in qualche campetto per tutta la durata dei lavori.


----------



## Mika (29 Aprile 2022)

Ci credo poco, se uno stadio condiviso porta gli stessi incassi di uno totalmente nostro ma con costi dimezzati lo faranno condiviso, se invece è l'opposto lo faremo da soli.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> E' ovviamente e tristemente così. Non c'è alcun dubbio a riguardo. Vero, noi da questo punto di vista siamo indietro e ne paghiamo le conseguenze. Loro non avrebbero mai permesso di subire quello che abbiamo subito noi, mai nella vita . Ed è verissimo che tutto questo abbia in mome Marotta. D'altronde si stanno juventinizzando , e da quelle parti, se non ricordo male, "vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A qualsiasi prezzo, il fine giustifica i mezzi.


Poi mi chiedono perché sono sempre critico nei confronti di Maldini. È lui che ci rappresenta, ed è lui che dovrebbe gestire queste cose. Tipo ieri possibile che non abbia destato scalpore,nei nostri uffici, l'incontro di Marotta con il designatore arbitrale a 4 partire dalla fine del Campionato?Bisognava quantomeno sollevare la questione in maniera cautelativa per accendere i riflettori sulle decisioni dei prossimi incontri. Le guerre si vincono anche in questo modo non solo sui campi di battaglia.


----------



## GP7 (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io invece voglio scudetto e stadio nostro da 70 Mila posti. Mangiamo mrd da 10 anni eppure copriamo anche il settore ospiti. Segno che il Milan è qualcosa che fa parte del DNA di ognuno di noi,ed è per questo che una volta risalita la china saremo noi a riportare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie in Italia.


Quello è il sogno di tutti. Il mio è un paradosso, nel senso che non saremo mai soggetti ad una scelta tra uno e l'altro. Ma è per evidenziare quanto sia per me fondamentale lo stadio e ancora più necessario che sia solo nostro.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Poi mi chiedono perché sono sempre critico nei confronti di Maldini. È lui che ci rappresenta, ed è lui che dovrebbe gestire queste cose. Tipo ieri possibile che non abbia destato scalpore,nei nostri uffici, l'incontro di Marotta con il designatore arbitrale a 4 partire dalla fine del Campionato?Bisognava quantomeno sollevare la questione in maniera cautelativa per accendere i riflettori sulle decisioni dei prossimi incontri. Le guerre si vincono anche in questo modo non solo sui campi di battaglia.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa ieri. Mi sono fatto diverse domande a riguardo, e la risposta più "plausibile" che mi è venuta è che, probabilmente, è impossibile mettersi contro qualcosa di così grosso e sporco. Non abbiamo evidentemente ancora i mezzi e ci si illude che i campionati si vincano solo sul campo. Che poi è strano visto che Paolo ha visto operare Galliani, e quel Milan, piaccio o no, era imbattibile non solo sul campo.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo stadio a Sesto.*


A Sesto, chi prima arriva bene alloggia! Non esiste al mondo un nuovo stadio condiviso!
Non lo avevo mai concepito e mai lo concepirò! Non esiste al mondo uno stadio di proprietà "*a mezzo*"
Sta cosa non sa da fare!!!


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa ieri. Mi sono fatto diverse domande a riguardo, e la risposta più "plausibile" che mi è venuta è che, probabilmente, è impossibile mettersi contro qualcosa di così grosso e sporco. Non abbiamo evidentemente ancora i mezzi e ci si illude che i campionati si vincano solo sul campo. Che poi è strano visto che Paolo ha visto operare Galliani, e quel Milan, piaccio o no, era imbattibile non solo sul campo.


Sicuramente è come dici tu,al momento non possiamo competere ad armi pari contro il "mostro". Ma sarebbe stato sufficiente incalzare qualche testata giornalistica in modo da aprire un dibattito sulla questione.
Purtroppo credo che Paolo a queste cose non faccia caso,ecco perché vorrei qualcuno più sgamato da affiancare.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è come dici tu,al momento non possiamo competere ad armi pari contro il "mostro". Ma sarebbe stato sufficiente incalzare qualche testata giornalistica in modo da aprire un dibattito sulla questione.
> Purtroppo credo che Paolo a queste cose non faccia caso,ecco perché vorrei qualcuno più sgamato da affiancare.


No io non credo non ci faccia caso; ripeto, conosce benissimo certe dinamiche vissute "in prima persona" con Galliani... probabilmente è ancora in quella fase nella quale è convinto di poterne essere superiore in modi più sportivi. Spero avrà ragione lui, alla lunga, ma sarà durissima.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> No io non credo non ci faccia caso; ripeto, conosce benissimo certe dinamiche vissute "in prima persona" con Galliani... probabilmente è ancora in quella fase nella quale è convinto di poterne essere superiore in modi più sportivi. Spero avrà ragione lui, alla lunga, ma sarà durissima.


Abbiamo almeno 6 punti in meno per torti arbitrali subiti, e ne hanno almeno 6 in più loro. Lo scudetto lo avremmo già vinto. I modi sportivi sono superati da mesi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se sarà più redditizio fare lo stadio in comune, faranno lo stadio in comune.
> Se sarà più redditizio fare lo stadio da soli, faranno lo stadio da soli.
> A prescindere se siano poveri o ricchi.
> 
> Di certo non spenderanno di più per guadagnare meno solo per lo sfizio di avere una casa tutta e solo nostra.



Una società come il Milan, una squadra storica come la nostra, non puo' non avere uno stadio tutto suo. Guadagnerà di sicuro di più così, che in comune con le melme.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Abbiamo almeno 6 punti in meno per torti arbitrali subiti, e ne hanno almeno 6 in più loro. Lo scudetto lo avremmo già vinto. I modi sportivi sono superati da mesi.


Ah ma guarda che con me sfondi una porta aperta...io sto solo cercando di interpretare oggettivamente ma, come te, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che si faccia finta di non vedere. E sono stra d'accordo sul fatto che , in un mondo del calcio giusto, avremmo già stappato le bottiglie buone giorni fa per festeggiare.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> E' ovviamente e tristemente così. Non c'è alcun dubbio a riguardo. Vero, noi da questo punto di vista siamo indietro e ne paghiamo le conseguenze. Loro non avrebbero mai permesso di subire quello che abbiamo subito noi, mai nella vita . Ed è verissimo che tutto questo abbia in mome Marotta. D'altronde si stanno juventinizzando , e da quelle parti, se non ricordo male, "vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A qualsiasi prezzo, il fine giustifica i mezzi.


Beh, coi soldi arabi potremmo comprarci Marmotta....
Se così fosse la prima cosa che dirà in conferenza stampa è che è stato rossonero fin da dentro la culla.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Beh, coi soldi arabi potremmo comprarci Marmotta....
> Se così fosse la prima cosa che dirà in conferenza stampa è che è stato rossonero fin da dentro la culla.


È che un occhio gli si è spostato dopo aver esultato per i 4 gol di Marco Van Basten al Goteborg.


----------



## cuoredidrago (29 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Beh, coi soldi arabi potremmo comprarci Marmotta....
> Se così fosse la prima cosa che dirà in conferenza stampa è che è stato rossonero fin da dentro la culla.


eh...è brutto e triste da dirsi, tremendamente triste, ma comprandolo le melme hanno preso il vero top player.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, se uno stadio condiviso porta gli stessi incassi di uno totalmente nostro ma con costi dimezzati lo faranno condiviso, se invece è l'opposto lo faremo da soli.


Un fondo, che a quanto sembra, ha alzato l'offerta di 80 milioni senza che sia stata richiesta da Elliott (probabilmente per chiudere prima ed evitare intromissioni di altri possibili compratori) si fa problemi di bilancio, per risparmiare qualche spicciolo (per loro) e non poter dare neppure il nome allo stadio come meglio credano? Secondo me la gestione Elliott (che pur benone ha fatto) vi ha rincoglioniti tutti quanti e resi "stupidi" ragionieri invece di tifosi veraci.

*SIATE SERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Un fondo, che a quanto sembra, ha alzato l'offerta di 80 milioni senza che sia stata richiesta da Elliott (probabilmente per chiudere prima ed evitare intromissioni di altri possibili compratori) si fa problemi di bilancio, per risparmiare qualche spicciolo (per loro) e non poter dare neppure il nome allo stadio come meglio credano? Secondo me la gestione Elliott (che pur benone ha fatto) vi ha rincoglioniti tutti quanti e resi "stupidi" ragionieri invece di tifosi veraci.
> 
> *SIATE SERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


Facessero lo stadio in autonomia da 80 Mila posti e comprassero 2 top quest'anno che lo riempiamo anche contro l'Empoli.


----------



## FreddieM83 (29 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, se uno stadio condiviso porta gli stessi incassi di uno totalmente nostro ma con costi dimezzati lo faranno condiviso, se invece è l'opposto lo faremo da soli.


Lato costi, avere uno stadio "condiviso" ha solo benefici. Ci sono studi di settore (es. uno della società Clark Construction Group che ha costruito la nuova arena dei Golden State Warriors) che dimostrano che con costi quasi dimezzati, gli introiti restano inalterati (anche i name rights sono quasi raddoppiati perchè lo sponsor potrà usufruire di un numero raddoppiato di eventi).
L'esempio che noi dovremmo considerare è lo Staples Center di Los Angeles (ora Crypto forum): lo dividono i Lakers e i Clippers da tempo immemore e ci sono due parquet distinti e personalizzati per ogni squadra. I Clippers stanno ora costruendo un proprio forum a Inglewood. Il perchè è presto spiegato: economicamente l'investimento NON conviene ai Clippers (si parla di un ROI di 15+ anni) ma il proprietario Steve Ballmer (Microsoft) è ricco sfondato e se ne frega. Alla fine, ha deciso di costruire l'arena per il seguente motivo (riporto proprio le sue testuali parole) "mi sono reso contro che c’era bisogno di uno spazio diverso. Di una vera e propria casa per i Clippers, dove costruire la nostra identità”. Questo perchè i Clippers sono obbligati, in ogni gara casalinga, a coprire i banner, le maglie ritirate e i trionfi della prima squadra di Los Angeles.

Quindi, ragionando esclusivamente dal lato finanziario, non converrebbe staccarsi dall'inter. Diversa è la situazione dal lato "strategico".
Analizzando la situazione Inter, il discorso cambia. I cugini non hanno la forza di costruirsi uno stadio da soli/ristrutturare San siro. Mollarli ora e farci lo stadio da soli a Sesto non sarebbe economicamente conveniente (leggi sopra) ma ci darebbe un vantaggio strategico per i prossimi 10-15 anni affato trascurabile. Quindi una proprietà con disponibilità importanti e orizzaonte temporale medio-lungo potrebbe infischiarsene dela valutazione costi benefici e, stile Ballmer, andare per la soluzione di forza (premesso che, comunque, uno stadio di proprietà sarà sempre più remunerativo della situazione attuale).

Scusate il post lungo ma la questione stadio è complessa oltre che vitale.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

_*MF-DJ: Investcorp soddisfatto dopo la due diligence. Signing a inizio maggio e closing a fine stagione. Sarà un progetto a lungo termine. Dieci anni , come già ampiamente riferito *_


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


Quante belle notizie!
Stadio nostro e a Sesto, un sogno


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, se uno stadio condiviso porta gli stessi incassi di uno totalmente nostro ma con costi dimezzati lo faranno condiviso, se invece è l'opposto lo faremo da soli.


In tutto questo se ( SE!!! ) passeremo di proprietà c'è la variante "araba". Imprevedibili per natura quando c'è da far sfoggio ( non è una critica è, è una constatazione culturale).


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In tutto questo se ( SE!!! ) passeremo di proprietà c'è la variante "araba". Imprevedibili per natura quando c'è da far sfoggio ( non è una critica è, è una constatazione culturale).


Prima proprietà araba nel campionato italiano... già questo dice molte cose.
Qui si parla di mlrd e di un brand come l'Ac Milan, il compratore Elliott lo aveva trovato già 4-5 anni fa, non sono assolutamente arrivati ieri o poche settimane fa, è stato un percorso in cui Elliott ha dato una pulita e questi invece investiranno con la squadra competitiva e ben avviata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prima proprietà araba nel campionato italiano... già questo dice molte cose.
> Qui si parla di mlrd e di un brand come l'Ac Milan, il compratore Elliott lo aveva trovato già 4-5 anni fa, non sono assolutamente arrivati ieri o poche settimane fa, è stato un percorso in cui Elliott ha dato una pulita e questi invece investiranno con la squadra competitiva e ben avviata.


Qualche giorno ancora di pazienza


----------



## Sam (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il signing per la cessione del Milan ad Investcorp arriverà ad inizio maggio: giovedì o venerdì. Il Milan verrà ceduto per 1 mld e 180 mln di euro. Il fondo del Bahrain è convinto che il calcio in Europa sia in una fase di sviluppo e che in Italia ci sia ampio margine di crescita: gli ostacoli burocratici non spaventano. La vittoria sul campo viene considerata essenziale. Alardhi e il suo staff si stanno chiedendo se la comunicazione post firma possa togliere concentrazione alla squadra. Dopo la firma verrà individuato l'uomo di riferimento da inserire nel board rossonero.
> 
> E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.
> 
> ...


Tutte belle parole, ma io fino a che non vedo la firma (e gli investimenti), rimango con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma a me pare evidente che il filo conduttore di tutto ha un nome ed è quello di Marotta. Fino a qualche anno fa era la Juve che poteva muovere i fili ora tutto è spostato sull'altra sponda di Milano. È il nuovo Moggi, più furbo di Lucianone ed è quella la preoccupazione poi grande per questo finale di Campionato. Purtroppo da questo punto di vista siamo troppo deboli.


D'altronde ha imparato dai migliori. Tutti gli anni spesi a Torino sono pur serviti a qualcosa...


----------



## UDG (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter oggi è in condizioni di costruire lo stadio??
> Parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> Fossimo stati noi nelle condizioni dell'inter ci avrebbero dato dei pezzenti, falliti, indebitati.
> ...


Cosa riguarda la scadenza? Non sono molto informato sulle vicende interiste


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *E la grande novità riguarda lo stadio: Alardhi lo vuole tutto per il Milan. Non è concepibile una condivisione per l'Inter. Sarà un tempio milanista e per tutte le tasche.*



Magari fosse vero !
Con le melme a pagarsi l'affitto in solitaria,sempre che Sala non gli regali S.Siro.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se sono arabi degni di questo nome, per capire se spenderanno o meno la questione stadio sarà fondamentale. Se vorranno uno stadio solo per il Milan, vorrà dire che saranno quelli pieni di soldi, se invece vorranno ancora fare la condivisione con le zecche sfinteriste, avremmo preso gli arabi barboni.


Amen.


----------



## Shmuk (29 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In tutto questo se ( SE!!! ) passeremo di proprietà c'è la variante "araba". Imprevedibili per natura quando c'è da far sfoggio ( non è una critica è, è una constatazione culturale).



Sempre meglio dei Ciaina.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2022)

Ah i nostri bei giornali italiani... Quindi questi vorrebbero uno stadio nuovo tutto per il Milan e poi andare a comprare i nuovi Romagnoli e Saelemekers, se va bene.
Perché secondo loro è con questi grandi nomi che si riempie uno stadio, giustamente...


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ah i nostri bei giornali italiani... Quindi questi vorrebbero uno stadio nuovo tutto per il Milan e poi andare a comprare i nuovi Romagnoli e Saelemekers, se va bene.
> Perché secondo loro è con questi grandi nomi che si riempie uno stadio, giustamente...


Francamente la Gazzetta finora mi è sembrata abbastanza coerente. Sono loro che scrivono di possibile stadio separato e furono loro a parlare di mercato da 300M per primi. 

Poi se la trattativa va in porto vedremo quanto c'è di vero e quanto c'è di romanzato.


----------



## CS10 (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Poi mi chiedono perché sono sempre critico nei confronti di Maldini. È lui che ci rappresenta, ed è lui che dovrebbe gestire queste cose. Tipo ieri possibile che non abbia destato scalpore,nei nostri uffici, l'incontro di Marotta con il designatore arbitrale a 4 partire dalla fine del Campionato?Bisognava quantomeno sollevare la questione in maniera cautelativa per accendere i riflettori sulle decisioni dei prossimi incontri. Le guerre si vincono anche in questo modo non solo sui campi di battaglia.


Marotta è amministratore delegato, Paolo Maldini è direttore tecnico, che ha competenze e deleghe ben diverse.


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport riporta le parole di ieri di Scaroni e Antonello e aggiunge che Milan e Inter sono rivali in campo ma uniti contro il sindaco Sala. Tra i club c'è l'intesa e si va verso il nuovo stadio a Sesto.*


Uniti contro Sala, uniti contro il PD, uniti contro le forze del male!


----------



## Viulento (29 Aprile 2022)

certo che 10 anni sembrano tanti, ma invece sono pochini, e poi che succede?


----------



## Mauricio (29 Aprile 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> certo che 10 anni sembrano tanti, ma invece sono pochini, e poi che succede?


Monetizzeranno l’investimento.


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari fosse vero !
> Con le melme a pagarsi l'affitto in solitaria,sempre che Sala non gli regali S.Siro.


Che poi questa comunione d'intenti con l'Inter sullo stadio è roba vecchia che, in teoria, farebbe parte di altri uomini, di un'altra situazione, non capisco perché dovrebbero portare avanti un progetto mai nato con un'altra squadra che finanziariamente, forse, non riuscirebbe nemmeno a costruirlo da sola, il Milan non ha deciso di prendere tempo ma se c'era una cessione già bella che avviata hanno fatto benissimo a non andare avanti, questa cessione in teoria dovrebbe spiazzare parecchi barboni e nuovi uomini, a casa mia, porteranno altre idee, altri soldi e un nuovo stadio tutto nostro.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Marotta è amministratore delegato, Paolo Maldini è direttore tecnico, che ha competenze e deleghe ben diverse.


Quindi giusto per capire l'Amministratore Delegato di una società di Calcio può intervenire ad una lezione per gli iscritti al corso "Dirigente addetto all'arbitro" sull'utilizzo del Var e su come si lavora nella Var Room e Paolo Maldini deve occuparsi solo dell'area sportiva...

Cosa non vi inventate pur di difenderlo...


----------



## CS10 (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi giusto per capire l'Amministratore Delegato di una società di Calcio può intervenire ad una lezione per gli iscritti al corso "Dirigente addetto all'arbitro" sull'utilizzo del Var e su come si lavora nella Var Room e Paolo Maldini deve occuparsi solo dell'area sportiva...
> 
> Cosa non vi inventate pur di difenderlo...


Essere tifosi di una squadra è anche questo, difendere la propria squadra e non criticare a prescindere, soprattutto in una stagione come questa.
Maldini è una delle poche bandiere del calcio mondiale e rappresenta lo stile del Milan, che è da sempre caratterizzato da classe, eleganza e fair play.
Lo difendo perché secondo me il nostro è il giusto comportamento, perché a me le lamentele non piacciono e non è il fatto che lo facciano anche gli altri che le rende indispensabili.
Dici che le "guerre si vincono anche così" intanto è uno sport e come tale si dovrebbe vincere sul campo.
Se poi uno è del partito che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta c'è la squadra di torino, oppure l'altra che ha già Marotta come AD.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto la questione stadio diventa una storia infinita.
> 
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi, lo vedranno i nostri nipoti. Nella piu realistica, giocheremo in eterno a San Siro.
> 
> Poi se miracolosamente qualcosa si sbloccherà davvero, saro sorpreso. Se addirittura riusciro ad essere ancora in piedi, facciamo under 90 anni, mi faro regalare una partita nel nuovo stadio


io credo che questi lo facciano davvero, non sono elliot che era solo un quaquaraqua, e facciano quel che va fatto.
ovviamente se questi si confermano quello che sembrano essere, se sono dei fake... lo vedremo anche dalla campagna acquisti.
dare la colpa al sindaco ed alla burocrazia è di comodo. vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> No io non credo non ci faccia caso; ripeto, conosce benissimo certe dinamiche vissute "in prima persona" con Galliani... probabilmente è ancora in quella fase nella quale è convinto di poterne essere superiore in modi più sportivi. Spero avrà ragione lui, alla lunga, ma sarà durissima.


a lui interessa più la sua immagine che i risultati del milan.
chiudo ot.


----------



## Viulento (29 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Monetizzeranno l’investimento.


e a quel punto chi ci comprera' a 2-3 miliardi?

e se non riuscisse a valorizzarci faremo la fine dei cartonati?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e a quel punto chi ci comprera' a 2-3 miliardi?
> 
> e se non riuscisse a valorizzarci faremo la fine dei cartonati?


Per me è già difficile prevedere che cosa accadrà in ambito societario e sportivo nel mese di Maggio, figuriamoci se possiamo sapere cosa succederà fra 10 anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e a quel punto chi ci comprera' a 2-3 miliardi?
> 
> e se non riuscisse a valorizzarci faremo la fine dei cartonati?


per far la fine dei cartonati dovrebbero riempirci di debiti. Infatti spero che la gestione sia sobria, se vogliono spendere lo facciano immettendo capitali non facendo debiti come Suning.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Essere tifosi di una squadra è anche questo, difendere la propria squadra e non criticare a prescindere, soprattutto in una stagione come questa.
> Maldini è una delle poche bandiere del calcio mondiale e rappresenta lo stile del Milan, che è da sempre caratterizzato da classe, eleganza e fair play.
> Lo difendo perché secondo me il nostro è il giusto comportamento, perché a me le lamentele non piacciono e non è il fatto che lo facciano anche gli altri che le rende indispensabili.
> Dici che le "guerre si vincono anche così" intanto è uno sport e come tale si dovrebbe vincere sul campo.
> Se poi uno è del partito che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta c'è la squadra di torino, oppure l'altra che ha già Marotta come AD.


Tutto molto bello,davvero,nel paese delle meraviglie.
Nel mondo reale invece il Milan è 18 per episodi a favore l'Inter 2 con:

Serra che ti annulla il gol del 1 a 1 in Milan Spezia
Massa che ti annulla il gol di Kessie per un fuorigioco inesistente di Giroud contro il Napoli
L Udinese che pareggia con un gol viziato dal tocco di braccio di Udogie (Var non interviene)
Prontera che da un rigore al Verona con Romagnoli che era entrato sulla palla

Strattonata di *Skriniar* su *Giroud* all’andata, ed il gol annullato a *Bennacer* al ritorno della Coppa Italia.

Ed ancora il rigore non assegnato da Irrati in Juve Inter per fallo di bastoni su Zakaria o il rigore non assegnato al Torino contro l Inter di una evidenza clamorosa. (Var non interviene).

Hai detto bene, è uno sport si dovrebbe vincere sul campo. SI DOVREBBE.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi giusto per capire l'Amministratore Delegato di una società di Calcio può intervenire ad una lezione per gli iscritti al corso "Dirigente addetto all'arbitro" sull'utilizzo del Var e su come si lavora nella Var Room e Paolo Maldini deve occuparsi solo dell'area sportiva...
> 
> Cosa non vi inventate pur di difenderlo...


Marotta partecipa ad un corso sull'utilizzo del Var...... e Maldini deve difendersi da critiche... ci rendiamo conto di quanto sia contortamente italiano questo modo di ragionare? 

Facciamo parlare il campo e il duro lavoro e a fine stagione tiriamo le somme.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io credo che questi lo facciano davvero, non sono elliot che era solo un quaquaraqua, e facciano quel che va fatto.
> ovviamente se questi si confermano quello che sembrano essere, se sono dei fake... lo vedremo anche dalla campagna acquisti.
> dare la colpa al sindaco ed alla burocrazia è di comodo. vedremo.


Si impossibile da dire adesso, in questa fase di bla bla è possibile tutto e il contrario di tutto. Vedremo.

Per me la proprietà incide di sicuro, poi c'entrano la burocrazia e peggio la politica di un paese dove per fare un'autostrada sono serviti 60 anni, dove crollano i ponti, dove da decenni si buttano milioni nei pozzi di compagnie aeree e banche... insomma, l'Italia è l'Italia e quello che vediamo alla fine, in tutte le citta, vedi anche Roma e Firenze, sono molte interviste, bellissimi rendering, grandi proclami ma di nuovi stadi neanche un mattone.

Poi se invece questi vanno dritti per dritti e lo costruiscono davvero, che dire, sarà una meravigliosa sorpresa per me.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Essere tifosi di una squadra è anche questo, difendere la propria squadra e non criticare a prescindere, soprattutto in una stagione come questa.
> Maldini è una delle poche bandiere del calcio mondiale e rappresenta lo stile del Milan, che è da sempre caratterizzato da classe, eleganza e fair play.
> Lo difendo perché secondo me il nostro è il giusto comportamento, perché a me le lamentele non piacciono e non è il fatto che lo facciano anche gli altri che le rende indispensabili.
> Dici che le "guerre si vincono anche così" intanto è uno sport e come tale si dovrebbe vincere sul campo.
> Se poi uno è del partito che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta c'è la squadra di torino, oppure l'altra che ha già Marotta come AD.


Lunga vita a Maldini e a quelli come lui.
Quelli che ottengono risultati straordinari grazie alle capacità, con rispetto disciplina educazione e classe.

Ho sempre odiato l'elogio della furbizia e del sotterfugio che si fa in Italia (infatti vivo all'estero da un pezzo).


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Aprile 2022)

Riguardo allo stadio mi allineo a quelli che vorrebbero uno impianto tutto nostro, non so quanto sia praticabile la pista del San Siro ristrutturato e solo rossonero, ma sarebbe fantasmagorica per una serie infinita di motivi:
1) Continueremmo a giocare ancora per un bel pò nello stadio più affascinante del mondo, allungandogli la vita;
2) La costruzione di San Siro è stata iniziata dal NOSTRO presidente e per contro cosa ci ritroviamo? Uno stadio intitolato ad un giocatore - grandissimo per carità - ma che ha giocato nel Milan un decimo delle gare che ha giocato nella seconda squadra di Milano, non parliamo inoltre delle vie e delle piazze nei dintorni, a stragrandissima maggioranza (complice anche la giunta Moratti) intitolata a personaggi storici dei nati dopo;
3) Vedi punti 1 e 2, sono appunto la seconda squadra di Milano e nati dopo.
Sarebbe pertanto l'occasione giusta per bonificare questa storica applicazione di due pesi e due misure e riprenderci il tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Riguardo allo stadio mi allineo a quelli che vorrebbero uno impianto tutto nostro, non so quanto sia praticabile la pista del San Siro ristrutturato e solo rossonero, ma sarebbe fantasmagorica per una serie infinita di motivi:
> 1) Continueremmo a giocare ancora per un bel pò nello stadio più affascinante del mondo, allungandogli la vita;
> 2) La costruzione di San Siro è stata iniziata dal NOSTRO presidente e per contro cosa ci ritroviamo? Uno stadio intitolato ad un giocatore - grandissimo per carità - ma che ha giocato nel Milan un decimo delle gare che ha giocato nella seconda squadra di Milano, non parliamo inoltre delle vie e delle piazze nei dintorni, a stragrandissima maggioranza (complice anche la giunta Moratti) intitolata a personaggi storici dei nati dopo;
> 3) Vedi punti 1 e 2, sono appunto la seconda squadra di Milano e nati dopo.
> Sarebbe pertanto l'occasione giusta per bonificare questa storica applicazione di due pesi e due misure e riprenderci il tutto.


"Un saluto a tutti i telespettatori dal Cesare Maldini/Nereo Rocco stadium! 85.000 i presenti oggi, tutto esaurito per la quarta giornata consecutiva!"


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> SI SI, la ristrutturazione di S.Siro.... me lo immagino il Milan stellare della proprietà araba giocare un paio di stagioni al Vismara.
> 
> 
> Stadio da *SOLI *a Sesto prima di subito e pronto in un paio di anni... e i dirimpettai a rosicare...........
> ...


Ma quale Vismara?
l'Atalanta ci restituirà il favore


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> "Un saluto a tutti i telespettatori dal Cesare Maldini/Nereo Rocco stadium! 85.000 i presenti oggi, tutto esaurito per la quarta giornata consecutiva!"


E certo, fratello, perchè non ti piacerebbe? Ahahahah!!!


----------



## Mika (29 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> "Un saluto a tutti i telespettatori dal Cesare Maldini/Nereo Rocco stadium! 85.000 i presenti oggi, tutto esaurito per la quarta giornata consecutiva!"


Io lo chiamerei stadio "Alfred Edwards e Herbert Kilpin" in quanto fondatori, ma sono sicuro che si chiamerà "Fly Emirates stadium" perché lo sponsor porta una fracca di soldi


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io lo chiamerei stadio "Alfred Edwards e Herbert Kilpin" in quanto fondatori, ma sono sicuro che si chiamerà "Fly Emirates stadium" perché lo sponsor porta una fracca di soldi


Un pò come lo Spotify Camp Nou


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> "Un saluto a tutti i telespettatori dal Cesare Maldini/Nereo Rocco stadium! 85.000 i presenti oggi, tutto esaurito per la quarta giornata consecutiva!"


Il nome può essere solo uno : il Franco Maldini stadium


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2022)

Occhio al Silvio Berlusconi stadium


----------



## mabadi (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma guarda se mettono i soldi veri lo possono chiamare anche stadio Al Maktum


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (29 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio al Silvio Berlusconi stadium



beh, ma prima deve passare a miglior vita


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Aprile 2022)

Lo stadio per il Milan! La conferma che questo signor Alhardi vuole il meglio per i nostri colori.


----------

